# Berenikes Teichabenteuer



## Berenike (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Wollte hier mich und meinen Teich (der gerade immer noch in Entstehung begriffen ist) kurz vorstellen und freu mich schon sehr auf Feedback und Tips! 

Hier erst mal die Hard Facts:
Fläche: ca 130 m2
Tiefe: bis maximal 2m
Kubatur: ca 160 m3
Vlies und Folie: 1000g/m2, 1.5mm epdm von firestone
Orientierung N-S
Ca 7-8h volle Sonne, sonst durch Bäume und Haus beschattet.

Gedacht ist er als Naturteich ohne Fischbesatz, Substrat für Pflanzen ist Sand Lehm Mischung.
Habe drei verschiedene Tiefen Ebenen mit ca -40, -70, -140 und -200, in die tiefste kommen nur große runde Steine als Bodenbedeckung.
Am tiefen Steilufer kommt ein Steg quer drüber, von dort kann man dann auch bißchen ins Wasser.

Geplante Pflanzen:
-) ceratophyllum demersum (rauhes __ Hornblatt)
-) eleocharis acicularis (Nadelsumpfbinse)
-) sagittaria subulata var. pusilla (flutendes __ Pfeilkraut)
-) elodea canadensis (__ Wasserpest)
-) hydrocharis morsus ranae (Froschbiß)
-) ranunculus aquatilis (__ Wasserhahnenfuß)
-) typha latifolia (breitblättriger Schilfrohrkolben)
-) typha minima (__ Zwergrohrkolben)
-) __ iris pseudacorus (Sumpfschwertlilie)
-) carex appropinquata (Schwarzkopfsegge)
-) caltha palustris (__ Sumpfdotterblume)
-) __ calla palustris (Sumpfcalla)
-) sagittaria (Pfeilkraut)
-) hippuris vulgaris (Tannenwedel)
-) eriophorum (__ Wollgras)
-) ranunculus lingua (großer __ Hahnenfuß)

Derzeit erst in Entstehung begriffen:

 

 
 
 
 

... Aber leider trotzdem schon das erste Problem. ;-)
Nachdem ein Schlaumeier zuviel Wasser eingefüllt hatte, musste ich den Sand für die tiefste Pflanzebene ins Wasser schütten (und nicht wie geplant langsam hochstellen lassen). Jetzt sieht alles aus wie S..., ist schön trüb, und auf meinen tollen Steinen hab ich ne wunderbare zarte Lehm Schicht ...
(Ideen, wie ich das wegkrieg sind hochwillkommen!)

Haltet mir die Daumen! Werde hier regelmäßig berichten, wie es weitergeht. 

LieGrü von Berenike

PS.: an dieser Stelle ein Danke an den Schwarzen Peter, der mir mit vielen Tips im Vorfeld sehr geholfen hat!


----------



## Lion (5. Juni 2016)

Berenike,

das wird ja ein Super Projekt.
Gutes Gelingen und freue mich auf deine Berichte.
VG. Léon


----------



## Berenike (12. Juni 2016)

Mittlerweile hat sich ein bißchen was getan ...

Ausbaustufe 1:
 
1,50 Zone: eleocharis acicularis und ceratophyllum demersum


Ausbaustufe 2:
 
70cm Zone: hippuris vulgaris, typha latifolia, typha angustifolia, sagittaria


Ausbaustufe 3 (in Arbeit):
 
0-40 cm Zone: typha minima, __ calla palustris, eriophorum, caltha palustris, myosotis palustris, __ iris pseudacorus

Hier fehlt noch: carex appropinquata, callitriche palustris, ranunculus lingua, lythrum salicaria und generell noch mehr Pflanzen.

Schwimmend habe ich: hydrocharis morsus ranae und ranunculus aquatilis.
Der Froschbiß wird leider gerade braun ... Keine Ahnung warum ...

Derzeit sind alle Pflanzen ja auch noch richtige Babys, bin ja schon so gespannt, wie das mal schön zugewachsen aussehen wird. Bitte Daumen drücken! ;-)
Und ich hoffe sehr, dass ich um die Algenphase herum komme ... ;-)

LieGrü von Berenike


----------



## Berenike (12. Juni 2016)

Ein Sparganium ist mir beim Einkaufen auch noch ins Wagerl gehüpft ... ;-)


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2016)

Und jetzt bitte noch in deutsch


----------



## Berenike (13. Juni 2016)

Aber gerne!

-1,5m: Nadelsumpfbinse, Rauhes __ Hornblatt
-70cm: Tannenwedel, breitblättriger Schilfrohrkolben, schmalblättriger Schilfrohrkolben, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Igelkolben
-40cm: __ Sumpfdotterblume, Sumpfschwertlilie, Sumpfvergißmeinnicht, __ Froschlöffel, __ Wollgras, __ Zwergrohrkolben, Sumpfcalla 
Schwimmend: Froschbiß, __ Wasserhahnenfuß 
Fehlt noch: __ Blutweiderich, __ Wasserstern, Schwarzkopfsegge, Großer __ Hahnenfuß


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2016)

Ich tippe mal das eine oder andere sitzt zu tief.....


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2016)

-1,5m: 
Nadelsumpfbinse, ausgesprochenen Lichtpflanzen zeitweise überfluteten 5 bis 10cm
Rauhes __ Hornblatt, ist wohl passend bei klarem Wasser.

-70cm: 
Tannenwedel, am besten bei einer Wassertiefe von 20 bis 30 cm, könnte es aber schaffen.
breitblättriger Schilfrohrkolben, für zeitweise überflutete Lebensräume, könnte aber noch bei großen Pflanzen klappen.
schmalblättriger Schilfrohrkolben, im Uferbereich oder im Flachwasser mit einer maximalen Wassertiefe von 40 cm  
__ Pfeilkraut, in die Flachwasserzone bei einer Wassertiefe von 20 bis maximal 30cm
__ Igelkolben, gedeiht am besten in einer Wassertiefe zwischen 10 und maximal 30cm

-40cm: 
__ Sumpfdotterblume, kann einige Zentimeter im Wasser stehen....0-5 cm.
Sumpfschwertlilie, 0 bis 30cm 
Sumpfvergißmeinnicht,  verträgt eine kurzzeitige Überflutung von wenigen cm Wassertiefe.
__ Froschlöffel, gedeiht am besten bei einer Wassertiefe von 10 bis maximal 30cm
__ Wollgras, wächst am besten an einer sonnenbescheinen Stelle auf feuchtem bis durchnässtem torfigen Boden, nicht in 40 cm Wassertiefe
__ Zwergrohrkolben, 5 bis 10cm
Sumpfcalla, auf feuchtem Boden

Ich weiß nicht wie viel Geld du da in die Pflanzen gesteckt hast......ich würde dringend einiges Umpflanzen.
Schau da mal da gibt es einiges zu Teichpflanzen
http://www.gartenteich-ratgeber.com/pflanzen/uferzone/


----------



## mitch (19. Juni 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Tannenwedel, am besten bei einer Wassertiefe von 20 bis 30 cm, könnte es aber schaffen.


Hi Totto, der Tannenwedel schafft es auch locker aus 90cm Tiefe und legt sogar noch was oben drauf.
 


Hallo Berenike,

den tiefen Bereich hätte ich nur mit Sand gefüllt, in die Ritzen setzt sich der Mulm gut ab, das geht dann nur mit einem Sauger weg.
Technik gibt es anscheinend keine am Teich oder seh ich dir nur ned  



Berenike schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe sehr, dass ich um die Algenphase herum komme ... ;-)


da muss jeder mal durch


----------



## Berenike (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Danke für Euer Feedback und die wertvollen Tips!

-1,5m: Das Wasser ist zwischendurch manchmal trüb durch die Schwebstoffe vom Substrat (zB wenn ich was eingepflanzt habe), das klärt sich innerhalb von zwei Tagen komplett, und dann habe ich Sicht bis auf den Grund.
Die Nadelsumpfbinse habe ich kontrolliert, die fühlt sich bis dato auch in dieser Tiefe sehr wohl, das __ Hornblatt hat einen Wachstumsstop eingelegt.

-70cm: Tannenwedel und __ Rohrkolben geht es beiden sehr gut, auch die __ Igelkolben haben kein Problem mit der Tiefe (habe ich von Bekannten erhalten, die dort auch ca so tief wachsen), ebenso dem __ Pfeilkraut.

-40cm: Die Sumpfcalla blüht mittlerweile nach nur wenigen Tagen ... was mich wirklich sehr überrascht hat! __ Froschlöffel und __ Seggen fühlen sich bis dato auch wohl.
Betreffend __ Wollgras gebe ich Tottoabs recht, das hab ich in die 0 bis 10cm Zone verlegt, ebenso den __ Blutweiderich und meine fleischfressenden Pflanzen. Das Vergißmeinnicht habe ich ebenfalls höher gesetzt. Eine 0-10cm Stufe habe ich gestern rund um den Teich geschaufelt, um erstens die Folie besser auslaufen lassen, zweitens eben einige Pflanzen höher setzen zu können.
Die Sumpfdotterblumen wachsen bei meinem Bekannten ebenfalls bis ca 30cm unter Wasser ... aber falls sie anfangen zu kümmern, werde ich sie umsiedeln.

Auch über den kleinen Teich meiner Eltern, der angelegt wurde, als ich noch sehr klein war, konnte ich die Erfahrung machen, daß die meisten Wasserpflanzen tiefer wachsen, als vom Gärtner angegeben ...




mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Berenike,
> 
> den tiefen Bereich hätte ich nur mit Sand gefüllt, in die Ritzen setzt sich der Mulm gut ab, das geht dann nur mit einem Sauger weg.
> Technik gibt es anscheinend keine am Teich oder seh ich dir nur ned




Hi mitch!

Technik ist erst im Entstehen (also derzeit noch auf dem Postweg). Geplant sind zwei Skimmer, einmal ein Schwimmskimmer am Ende mit dem tiefen Bereich, und ein Standskimmer unter dem Zwetschkenbaum. Wird sich dann weisen, welchen man wann einschaltet ... wohl abhängig auch vom Wind.
Für den Standskimmer habe ich eine regelbare 16.000er Pumpe, die über einen 2" Schlauch auch einen kleinen Bachlauf (der an der Terrasse beginnt) versorgen wird.

Betreffend Mulm hast Du recht, die Steine waren der Wunsch meines Partners (sehen aber wenn sauber auch sehr gut aus!). Teichsauger (PV5) ist ebenfalls auf dem Postweg.

Bis dato keine Algen(blüte), habe auch noch nirgends Fadenalgen entdeckt ...  ... das Wasser ist (wenn klare Sicht) nur leicht grünlich, das ist ok für mich.

LieGrü!


----------



## Berenike (7. Juli 2016)

Mein Teich im Endausbau:

  

Meine Schwarzkopfseggen habe ich jetzt auch endlich erhalten, juhu! Jetzt muß alles nur noch ordentlich wachsen. 
Mittlerweile haben Wechselkröten gelaicht und ich habe tausende Kaulquappen. 
Seit Beginn keine Algenblüte, Wasser ist kristallklar, und heute hatte meine kleine Wasserwelt eine besondere Überraschung für mich parat: 3 kleine 5cm lange Fischchen.   
Ich hatte nie vor, Fische am Teich zu haben, schon garnicht innerhalb der ersten paar Wochen ...
Jetzt überlege ich, sie rauszufangen ... was meint ihr?

LieGrü!


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2016)

Berenike schrieb:


> Gedacht ist er als Naturteich ohne Fischbesatz





Berenike schrieb:


> Jetzt überlege ich, sie rauszufangen ... was meint ihr?


dann viel Spaß beim herausfangen - die kleinen werden meist mit dem Grünzeugs "_zwangseingeschleppt" 

 _ Sonnenliege raus und dem Grünzeug beim wachsen zusehen


----------



## Berenike (7. Juli 2016)




----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juli 2016)

Sehr schöner Teich!

Kurz aus meiner Pflanzenerfahrung:
Schmalblättriger und Breitblätriger __ Rohrkolben ist extrem invasiv und wird sich irgendwann sehr stark vermehren.
Auch wenn die "Zigarren" schick aussehen, habe ich diese mühsam durch Entfernen der meterlangen Wurzeln aus meinem Ufergraben wieder entfernt.

Einige Pflanzen werden in dem mageren Pflanzsubstrat etwas mickern oder eingehen, das ist aber normal.
__ Sumpfdotterblume etc. ist ggf. zu tief.

Bei mir am Teich habe ich ringsherum Ufergräben angelegt, die mit nährstoffreicher Erde gefüllt sind.
Dort wachsen einige schöne Pflanzen __ Pfeilkraut..Sumpfblutauge..Sumpfdotterblume...__ Schwanenblume..Dost etc..sehr gut.

Der Schwarze Peter....hat Euch dann wohl Dank eigener Erfahrungen weg vom Kies und hin zum lehmhaltigen Sand geraten!
Klasse!


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Juli 2016)

Hi Berenike,
ihr habt euch was Schönes hingezaubert! Glückwunsch!!
Ich hatte gesehen, du hattest Anfang Juni im Forum nach Pflanzen gesucht. Hast du deine Pflanzen von Privat oder über Gärtnerfirmen bekommen?
Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## Berenike (8. Juli 2016)

Hi Rhabanus!

Danke!  
Betreffend Pflanzen: Ich habe viel gekauft, aber auch einiges privat von Verwandten und Bekannten bekommen (vor allem __ Igelkolben, Sumpfschwertlilie, __ Wasserminze und Tannenwedel). 


Lieber ThorstenC!

Danke für die Tips! __ Rohrkolben habe ich in einen eigenen Bereich gepflanzt, wo die Wurzeln nicht rauskönnen (eben um das Überwuchern des gesamten Teiches zu vermeiden). Und daß es nicht allen bei mir gefallen wird, ist mir auch klar, ... mal sehen, was sich entwickelt, bin schon sehr gespannt.
Da in meiner Gegend vornehmlich magerer (Schotter-)Boden vorherrscht, wollte ich auch mit dem Teich und den Pflanzen darin meiner Umgebung nahe kommen. Aber vielleicht packt mich ja in einiger Zeit das Teichfieber, und ich erweitere um einen Ufergraben. Genügend Folie hätte ich noch ... ;-)

LieGrü!


----------



## ChristinaDingens (15. Juli 2016)

Wunderschöner Teich und so reich bepflanzt. Sieht nach einer Wohlfühl Oase aus.


----------



## Berenike (14. Aug. 2016)

Ist es auch!
Mitte August, ich habe die heißen Tage super überstanden. Immer noch NULL Algen, klarstes Wasser, mein Naturschwimmteich funktioniert perfekt auch ohne Technik. Skimmer schalte ich nur hin und wieder ein. Pflanzen fühlen sich alle sehr wohl, wachsen auch perfekt in ihren Tiefenzonen. Muß sagen, ich bin sehr stolz drauf!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Aug. 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Aug. 2016)

Würde mich mal Interessieren wie von deinen Pflanzen in der Tiefe 1,5m das Nadelsumpfbinse und bei 0,70 das __ Pfeilkraut klar kommt.


----------



## Berenike (16. Aug. 2016)

Wachsen sehr gut! __ Pfeilkraut blüht schon teilweise, Nadelsumpfbinse bildet schon leichten Rasen.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Aug. 2016)

Berenike schrieb:


> Nadelsumpfbinse bildet schon leichten Rasen.


Schick, hast du mal ein Foto.


----------



## Berenike (29. Aug. 2016)

Mein Teich bei Tag und bei Nacht ... ;-)



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schick, hast du mal ein Foto.


Von der Nadelsumpfbinse hab ich jetzt mal im Detail keins, aber ich hoffe, die beiden obigen gefallen auch. 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Berenike (16. Sep. 2016)

Mit Blumenwiese ...

  

Ach ja, Teichmuscheln hab ich jetzt auch. Sind fleißig auf Wanderschaft.


----------

